# Prompt vote: August 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 24, 2022)

Vote for your favourite prompt for August...


----------



## piperofyork (Jul 24, 2022)

I think the last one should be "Older and Stronger Things"...


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jul 25, 2022)

piperofyork said:


> I think the last one should be "Older and Stronger Things"...


Yes that's right! It should be.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 27, 2022)

Apologies - I'll put the correct prompt in next month (I can't edit the poll after it's posted).


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 31, 2022)

'Older and stranger' seems seems to produce more instant writing material than 'older and stronger', but I like to write quirky stuff anyway.

Stronger donger.


----------

